#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات  انواع مانیتور | CRT Monitor Repair >  > آموزش و نرم افزارهای تعمیر مانیتور >  > آموزشی: منو مخفي مانيتورهاي ال جي

## REZA164690

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3042*,*930*,*abbas.r*,*ahmad aga*,*ahmiro*,*ajamee*,*ajamin.ali*,*akbar-so*,*akharinboy*,*ali pashaei*,*ali reza1230*,*ali samsung*,*AliGanji2024*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alihokm*,*alikhani*,*ali_82*,*ali_parsayi*,*alma0*,*amen*,*amin3039*,*aminsafi*,*amirmoradi*,*amirnabizade*,*anti114*,*ardalan1*,*AREF1369*,*areio*,*asghar2629*,*ashki*,*azarbai*,*A_Salimi62*,*b.p673*,*bahram68*,*bahramikhah*,*bdhint*,*behnamr65*,*behzad2012*,*BESTSYSTEM*,*biman251*,*bivafa87*,*b_cral*,*cheshmeh142*,*cris*,*cvxcvx*,*cybernova*,*damoon_b111*,*darabi1337*,*DARBEDARMOHSEN*,*darkrose*,*dashali*,*davood503*,*davood63123*,*DeDe*,*derikvand*,*Digitallkish*,*ebn*,*ebrahim12*,*Ehsan0001*,*ehsanarn*,*ehsoon*,*el.wega*,*electronium*,*elka-toos*,*enterpc*,*erfanjon74*,*esi220*,*feizollah*,*fzi*,*g.power*,*gaaliver*,*glxdimo*,*h.esakndari*,*h.ghaznavi*,*habibpn*,*hadi1*,*hadi_z100*,*halee*,*hamedarash*,*hamid4633*,*hamid9800*,*hamid_nadery*,*HASHEM289*,*hassa*,*hassan99*,*hassssssan*,*hgsm77*,*hiumid*,*hooman9999*,*i.mehrju*,*ilia63*,*Iman-R*,*iraj.52*,*irna441*,*j-f*,*jam5*,*jamejam*,*javad_291382*,*javamobira*,*jozi*,*judo*,*kamrankm*,*karym*,*kck*,*khoshraftar*,*kianezhad*,*l0030fer*,*l3al3y*,*latifk200*,*lfarhadl*,*m.kh2000*,*mahdi msi*,*mahdi1376*,*mahdi245*,*Mahdi258258*,*mahdirezaee*,*manoto*,*manshor*,*mansoor121*,*masoud.ghara*,*mavaramat*,*mazyar-army*,*mehdi tek*,*mehdi136666*,*mehran.*,*mehran404*,*mehran6047*,*mehrdadpipia*,*mgh*,*mhzare*,*Milad Tavana*,*mipamipa*,*mjs2005*,*mohager01*,*mohamedreza*,*mohammad6226422*,*moiny45*,*mojtaba1491*,*mojtaba_0044*,*montaser0jam*,*montazar*,*mori220*,*mosaffa*,*moshaver*,*mostafa3600*,*mostafa_361*,*Mr Robot*,*msagroup*,*msmp2*,*msp3103420*,*myfriend*,*naser.qos*,*necisfahan*,*NICHICON*,*nima karimi*,*novinelectro*,*omid6564324*,*onlyiran*,*pars598*,*parsa_soltani*,*payam546*,*pc-isar*,*potoc*,*prince_h*,*rabeizadeh*,*ram45*,*raminhaqiqat*,*RAMINSHABANI*,*rasha_rigit*,*remis1*,*reza-ali9*,*reza.k*,*Reza11902195*,*reza13581358*,*reza4222108*,*rezaa*,*reza_electro*,*rokhtecno*,*rondo*,*ropshop*,*roshan_2000*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*rzel55*,*sadadkish*,*sadeghian*,*saeed2041*,*saeed5244*,*saeedbibak*,*saeid alinia*,*saghi88*,*SAID11*,*saman98*,*sam_electronic*,*savior2015*,*scorpions*,*sd121*,*sedaghat9*,*shahab_samadi*,*shahrakeman*,*Shami*,*shams.iran*,*shayanfar*,*siamak_12*,*Sina_Browser*,*soheil21*,*sovietiran*,*spider1*,*taha dehnavi*,*tahaIR*,*tahairan87*,*talal*,*tamishan*,*tayebi*,*tst90*,*V.GHAEDY*,*vahid206*,*vahid_usb*,*yarollahi*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*za12345*,*الکامپ زرین*,*بهرام حسینی*,*تاج*,*جمشيدا*,*سعید11*,*صابری*,*صادقيان*,*عادل اکبری*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*م.کاظمی*,*محسن3*,*محمد سا*,*محمد معروف*,*محمد نبی*,*محمد نوري134*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی گ*,*نویدی*,*هویدا*,*وحیدشیری پور*,*چشم ابری*,*کنکاش رایانه*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ali reza1230

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

